# The King telling it like it is!



## riprap (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.sportingnews.com/nascar/...d=maing-grid7|main5|dl6|sec1_lnk1&pLid=441106


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 10, 2014)

Spot on.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Petty will probably be reprimanded by Nascar for sex discrimination or some such blather. He's right, we know he's right, Danica probably knows he's right, but you can't say it out loud.


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 10, 2014)

The only reason Patrick is there is because she attracts sponsorship without having to produce results sort of like little "E".


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 10, 2014)

Makes me wonder how many male drivers would still be driving after their second season with best finish of 8th?


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 10, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Makes me wonder how many male drivers would still be driving after their second season with best finish of 8th?



At least two.Paul Menard and Jr.


----------



## riprap (Feb 10, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Makes me wonder how many male drivers would still be driving after their second season with best finish of 8th?



8th! What a joke.

A race like Daytona or Talladega will be her only shot at a win or a top 10 for that matter. Look at the drivers who have their only wins at restrictor plates. It takes some skill sure, but more luck.

I don't know if she has some sort of contract, but this should be her last year.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 11, 2014)

I think Mr. Petty has over estimated her.

There's a good chance she'd spin herself out and hit the wall or the pace car even without anyone else on the track.


----------



## tcward (Feb 11, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Petty will probably be reprimanded by Nascar for sex discrimination or some such blather. He's right, we know he's right, Danica probably knows he's right, but you can't say it out loud.



I really don't think Richard gives a hoot either way. I am glad someone like him is speaking his mind. People like the King made NASCAR what it is and NASCAR had best shut up and listen!


----------



## tcward (Feb 11, 2014)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I think Mr. Petty has over estimated her.
> 
> There's a good chance she'd spin herself out and hit the wall or the pace car even without anyone else on the track.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 11, 2014)

Danica's just a tad better than Kyle Petty was... but a heap better looking!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 11, 2014)

olcowman said:


> Danica's just a tad better than Kyle Petty was... but a heap better looking!



Kyle actually won a race or two, I believe.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 11, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Kyle actually won a race or two, I believe.



8 actually....Finished 5th in the points twice.


----------



## riprap (Feb 11, 2014)

You can also say Kyle's teams weren't all that strong either. Wood brothers had been down for a while and that Felix(sp) (definitely can't spell his last name) was new to the sport with the Mello Yello car and was strong in the early 90's.

Danica definitely driving a car worthy of the top 10 in MOST races.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 11, 2014)

His daughter couldn't compete either( Kylie Petty) so he kinda does know what he's talking about when it comes to female drivers.


As for male drivers still continuing to race, Dale Jr does it every yr, but like Danica he also draws a crowd.  Although I can't figure out why exactly/


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> His daughter couldn't compete either( Kylie Petty) so he kinda does know what he's talking about when it comes to female drivers.
> 
> 
> As for male drivers still continuing to race, Dale Jr does it every yr, but like Danica he also draws a crowd.  Although I can't figure out why exactly/


Because he's the son of the last true legend of Nascar. When Dale died, so did my interest in racing.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 11, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Because he's the son of the last true legend of Nascar. When Dale died, so did my interest in racing.



That's the truth right there... and yes Kyle did slip up and win a race once in a blue moon. My dislike for him stems from the articles he used to write regularly for the AJC when he was competing... and his ponytail.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 11, 2014)

Not sure why I cant stand Petty....I have met him, he was nice enough to take a minute to sign a card for my son blah blah blah.  I just still don't care for him much... maybe it's that dumb looking hat.


----------



## specialk (Feb 12, 2014)

theres lots of drivers he could make that statement about but won't...he could have said it about almirola, or anyone in the 43 car for that matter.....I think he's still sore because dodge left ..he disliked it when janet Guthrie got into nascar too...........


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 12, 2014)

specialk said:


> theres lots of drivers he could make that statement about but won't...he could have said it about almirola, or anyone in the 43 car for that matter.....I think he's still sore because dodge left ..he disliked it when janet Guthrie got into nascar too...........



I agree that every man is entitled to an opinion, but seriously, when was the last time the 43 was remotely competitive? He has issues with the female driver but not the 20 or so other drivers that just fill a spot on the starting grid? His statement could apply to Almirola, Yeley, Gilliland, Cassill, Nemecheck, or Menard plus several others as well.

NASCAR's new playoff format is set up so that the top 16 automatically qualify by winning a race. It's a stretch to  assume 16 different drivers will actually win a race in todays NASCAR.


----------



## riprap (Feb 12, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> I agree that every man is entitled to an opinion, but seriously, when was the last time the 43 was remotely competitive? He has issues with the female driver but not the 20 or so other drivers that just fill a spot on the starting grid? His statement could apply to Almirola, Yeley, Gilliland, Cassill, Nemecheck, or Menard plus several others as well.
> 
> NASCAR's new playoff format is set up so that the top 16 automatically qualify by winning a race. It's a stretch to  assume 16 different drivers will actually win a race in todays NASCAR.



None of these drivers you mentioned are talked about every weekend like they have a real shot at winning nor does Nascar act like they are the face of the series. There are really only about 10 cars that have a shot at winning. Notice I said cars. Any of the drivers you mentioned could win in one of the top rides.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 12, 2014)

riprap said:


> None of these drivers you mentioned are talked about every weekend like they have a real shot at winning nor does Nascar act like they are the face of the series. There are really only about 10 cars that have a shot at winning. Notice I said cars. Any of the drivers you mentioned could win in one of the top rides.



Dale Jr can't win and he drives for the best team in NASCAR.


----------



## GranCazador (Feb 13, 2014)

if ol' richard had to race under the current rules and competition he likely wouldnt be the king either. 
different times and different drivers. in his day, a competitive advantage could be exploited for years without nascars' intervention.
if he had to compete in the current "IROC" type of racing today he would likely be just another top 10 car.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 13, 2014)

We live in a world of media fabricated stars. No longer necessary to prove or earn anything...just be the chosen one.


----------



## riprap (Feb 13, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Dale Jr can't win and he drives for the best team in NASCAR.



Not a fan, but he gets very close and gets top 10's almost every week. Danica is usually the first to get a lucky dog every week.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 14, 2014)

Yep  and he actually won when he was driving for the "lwer class team" owned by Teresa too.

Some drivers have and some don't.  But like said before, Richard could say the same thing about a good many male drivers out there.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 14, 2014)

The owners care less about talent these days and the shift has been to marketability.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 14, 2014)

Yall crack me up.  Danica is good for Nascar, whether she wins or not.  And believe it or not there are worst drivers in the series than she is.  I don't know if she will win, but I have no problems with her being there.  

BTW, we all know she could out drive any of yall.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 14, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yall crack me up.  Danica is good for Nascar, whether she wins or not.  And believe it or not there are worst drivers in the series than she is.  I don't know if she will win, but I have no problems with her being there.
> 
> BTW, we all know she could out drive any of yall.



If you think putting a mediocre product on the track is good for NASCAR, then yes, she is great for the sport.  In reality, to the people who want to see the best drivers and not the one's who are going to attract sponsors, she sucks.


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> If you think putting a mediocre product on the track is good for NASCAR, then yes, she is great for the sport.  In reality, to the people who want to see the best drivers and not the one's who are going to attract sponsors, she sucks.



NASCAR itself has been a mediocre product for much longer than Danica has been warming a Sprint Cup seat...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 14, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> NASCAR itself has been a mediocre product for much longer than Danica has been warming a Sprint Cup seat...



So, in a nutshell...they both suck.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> If you think putting a mediocre product on the track is good for NASCAR, then yes, she is great for the sport.  In reality, to the people who want to see the best drivers and not the one's who are going to attract sponsors, she sucks.



If you want to start removing drivers, you wouldn't start with Danica as she is pretty far off the bottom.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2014)

GranCazador said:


> if ol' richard had to race under the current rules and competition he likely wouldnt be the king either.
> different times and different drivers. in his day, a competitive advantage could be exploited for years without nascars' intervention.
> if he had to compete in the current "IROC" type of racing today he would likely be just another top 10 car.



You could also argue that the Driverss of today would not have won in Richard's day.


----------



## GranCazador (Feb 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You could also argue that the Driverss of today would not have won in Richard's day.



Something tells me that jimmy johnson etc would have won too if driving a superbird against other sedans.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> If you think putting a mediocre product on the track is good for NASCAR, then yes, she is great for the sport.  In reality, to the people who want to see the best drivers and not the one's who are going to attract sponsors, she sucks.



Then I guess, the Aj Allmendingers, JJ Yeleys, David Ragans, Etc need to be removed too huh?  Never hear anyone complaining about how awful the are, only Danica.  Is it because she is a female?  Why didn't ol King Richard run his mouth about those I mentioned.  Danica has finished ahead of those guys numerous times, yet it is fine for them to drive in NASCAR but not for her.  HMMMMM hypocritical if you ask me.


----------



## riprap (Feb 15, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Then I guess, the Aj Allmendingers, JJ Yeleys, David Ragans, Etc need to be removed too huh?  Never hear anyone complaining about how awful the are, only Danica.  Is it because she is a female?  Why didn't ol King Richard run his mouth about those I mentioned.  Danica has finished ahead of those guys numerous times, yet it is fine for them to drive in NASCAR but not for her.  HMMMMM hypocritical if you ask me.



Because the interviewer asked about her. Did the interviewer ask about Kyle or these other mid pack runners? NO! Why would he? They all want to talk about Danica.


 Everybody talks about her like she has done something. Richard was being honest. Not like these puppet driver/commentators Nascar has acting like she is good or has a chance of winning.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 15, 2014)

I agree with you, but why wouldn't she be talked about, she makes for good conversation.  What do you think Richard would have said about those guys mentioned if he was asked?


----------



## tcward (Feb 15, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I agree with you, but why wouldn't she be talked about, she makes for good conversation.  What do you think Richard would have said about those guys mentioned if he was asked?



Makes for good conversation? Are you kidding? She ain't got a clue....


----------



## riprap (Feb 15, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I agree with you, but why wouldn't she be talked about, she makes for good conversation.  What do you think Richard would have said about those guys mentioned if he was asked?



If he was being honest he would say he doesn't have the money to afford a top driver like Hendricks, Gibbs or Roush.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 15, 2014)

tcward said:


> Makes for good conversation? Are you kidding? She ain't got a clue....



She is fun to talk about, beats talking about Dale Jr.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2014)

GranCazador said:


> Something tells me that jimmy johnson etc would have won too if driving a superbird against other sedans.



Wonder if he could have won driving a car that had a restrictor plate on it against others cars that did not have one. You probably dont remember that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 16, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Then I guess, the Aj Allmendingers, JJ Yeleys, David Ragans, Etc need to be removed too huh?  Never hear anyone complaining about how awful the are, only Danica.  Is it because she is a female?  Why didn't ol King Richard run his mouth about those I mentioned.  Danica has finished ahead of those guys numerous times, yet it is fine for them to drive in NASCAR but not for her.  HMMMMM hypocritical if you ask me.



The others you mentioned aren't being obnoxiously pushed on the viewers  by NASCAR and the media.


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 16, 2014)

olcowman said:


> Danica's just a tad better than Kyle Petty was... but a heap better looking!



Seems like I can recall many MALE drivers that raced Nascar for years without a win - don't recall  the "KING" making similar comments about them- but then they were males


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 16, 2014)

Eddy M. said:


> Seems like I can recall many MALE drivers that raced Nascar for years without a win - don't recall  the "KING" making similar comments about them- but then they were males



See posts 36 and 42.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 16, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> The others you mentioned aren't being obnoxiously pushed on the viewers  by NASCAR and the media.



I agree, but she's a female in a dominately male sport and competing just as good as 1/3 of the males in the same sport.  So yea,  she gonna be talked about.

Plus I remember when Jr was shoved down everyone's throat. Ol DW would just about wet himself talking about how great he was.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 17, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I agree, but she's a female in a dominately male sport and competing just as good as 1/3 of the males in the same sport.  So yea,  she gonna be talked about.
> 
> Plus I remember when Jr was shoved down everyone's throat. Ol DW would just about wet himself talking about how great he was.



Jr had quite a solid run in the Busch series, not to mention the fact that he won a NASCAR race in his first season.  Dale Jr. got hyped by DW, but it was MUCH more justified than the Danica talk.  The two situations are not comparable in the least, when discussing ability.

Danica is going to get a ton of blowback for the same reasons that Tebow did.  If you aren't that good and the media continues to keep pushing you in peoples faces, then there is going to be a lot of people that get sick of it.

The Danica situation would be similar to a NFL team having a female kicker, who was 90% on PAT's and 0-20 on field goals over 30 yds.


----------



## riprap (Feb 17, 2014)

I can't think of another professional sport that considers a competitor successful just because they make money or their owners money without performing in the field.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 17, 2014)

riprap said:


> I can't think of another professional sport that considers a competitor successful just because they make money or their owners money without performing in the field.



Baseball.


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 17, 2014)

riprap said:


> I can't think of another professional sport that considers a competitor successful just because they make money or their owners money without performing in the field.



Ever heard of Tony Romo and the Dallas Cowboys?


----------



## riprap (Feb 18, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Baseball.





biggdogg said:


> Ever heard of Tony Romo and the Dallas Cowboys?



Not even close. I'm sure of all available QB's Jerry Jones feels Romo is the best chance for his team of winning. 

Freddy got a huge deal this year based on his past accomplishments and how they feel like he will help the team WIN. Neither one of these guys are on their team because a sponsor of the team wants them there. They are not on 1st base and QB because they look the part or marketable.

Tiger Woods and Phil Michelson can get all the sponsors they want. At the end of the day, they have to perform on the course to be able to get in the major events.


----------



## riprap (Feb 18, 2014)

Danica is a mid pack driver at best. All good drivers have shown in their rookie season that they can compete up front when they have good equipment. The good drivers in the past who didn't have good rides had to wheel a car up front for others to take notice. Rusty Wallace, Mark Martin, Dale Earnhardt, Bill Elliott, Ernie Irvan, Bobby Labonte, Dale Jarrett...

Davey Allison, Jeff Gordon, Jimmy Johnson...all started in championship teams and the results showed on the track. I'm pretty sure all these drivers won in their first season.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 18, 2014)

Whether you like her or not, someone please explain to me what Danica has done that would classify her as all that and a slice of pie?


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 18, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Whether you like her or not, someone please explain to me what Danica has done that would classify her as all that and a slice of pie?



Go Daddy commercial! Nothing as far as cars go though.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 18, 2014)

barry duggan said:


> whether you like her or not, someone please explain to me what danica has done that would classify her as all that and a slice of pie?



nothing


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 18, 2014)

Nothing, but don't hate on her because the media loves her.  It's not her fault.  And I seriously doubt that Danica has the same caliber equipment as Jimmy, Jeff, ot Stewart.  

heck Jr drives for the same championship team as Jeff, and Jimmy and he's only won 1 or 2 races with them.

I agree Danica is not a great driver, or maybe not even a good driver, but shes out there evry week, competing and finishing ahead or more "qualified" and "competent" drivers.

I do get tired of the talk about her, but I also got tired of Darrell Waltrip just going all hyped out over Junebug, just because his dad was the greatest.  It was almost like a love affair.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 18, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> nothing



What has she done to deserve all the hate?


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 18, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Nothing, but don't hate on her because the media loves her.  It's not her fault.  And I seriously doubt that Danica has the same caliber equipment as Jimmy, Jeff, ot Stewart.
> 
> heck Jr drives for the same championship team as Jeff, and Jimmy and he's only won 1 or 2 races with them.
> 
> ...



Money can't buy better equipment than either Danica or JR are in.If it could it would have already.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2014)

Why is it that when you question some one's ability that it has to be described as hate. I dont hate Danica, I think she is a very intelligent, and a nice lookin woman. I do not thnk at this point in her career that she is a very good race car driver, but I do not HATE her.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 19, 2014)

Hate, I don't even dislike her. I just kinda see her in a similar light as, Paris Hilton, or the Kardashians, or any of the others who's long suit is drawing attention to themselves.


----------



## tcward (Feb 19, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Nothing, but don't hate on her because the media loves her.  It's not her fault.  And I seriously doubt that Danica has the same caliber equipment as Jimmy, Jeff, ot Stewart.
> 
> heck Jr drives for the same championship team as Jeff, and Jimmy and he's only won 1 or 2 races with them.
> 
> ...



Emu has fallen in love with Danica because she is on the same team as his boy now.......


----------



## riprap (Feb 19, 2014)

Tony sure was worried about her making the race today.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 21, 2014)

tcward said:


> Emu has fallen in love with Danica because she is on the same team as his boy now.......



LOL, no.  

My boy will still be better than your boy


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Why is it that when you question some one's ability that it has to be described as hate. I dont hate Danica, I think she is a very intelligent, and a nice lookin woman. I do not thnk at this point in her career that she is a very good race car driver, but I do not HATE her.



Not really hate, just why such negativity?    Do you feel that AJ Almendinger is at a point in his career to be a good driver.

I know there are other teams and drivers out there that finish behind her, and some have been at it alot longer.

I seriously could care less whether she races or not, I look at her as just another driver trying to make it and doing what she loves.  I just find it funny that folks don't like her because the media does.  I remember a lil girly guy name Jeff that drove a rainbow car that the media loved more than Danica.  But that didn't give folks the right to hate or "criticize" him.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 21, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> LOL, no.
> 
> My boy won't win as many races as your boy



Figured I'd help ya out a bit.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 21, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Hate, I don't even dislike her. I just kinda see her in a similar light as, Paris Hilton, or the Kardashians, or any of the others who's long suit is drawing attention to themselves.



So the very fact that she might actually like racing and wants to race has nothing to do with the reason she races.  She just up and out of the blue said, "I want some attention, think I'll start racing in NASCAR"?  

Seriously?

Maybe she wouldn't get so much attention if there was an all woman racing league.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 21, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> So the very fact that she might actually like racing and wants to race has nothing to do with the reason she races.  She just up and out of the blue said, "I want some attention, think I'll start racing in NASCAR"?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Maybe she wouldn't get so much attention if there was an all woman racing league.



Seriously, she is there as a marketing gimmick , and is a non-factor when it comes to the racing. I reserve the right to dislike all the media attention being paid to someone who has done nothing to deserve it. She was touted as a NASCAR star before she ever crawled behind the wheel. Got nothing to do with whether or not she likes racing. Lot's of folks like racing, but that doesn't qualify them as  stars. That being said, you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## specialk (Feb 21, 2014)

she's here 'cause F1/Indy is in the toilet more than nascar......and fact is smoke's the only driver who has crossed over and been successful......others have tried but none really succeeded.....


----------



## tcward (Feb 21, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Figured I'd help ya out a bit.



Thanks Rex!


----------



## zebulon (Feb 21, 2014)

Danica's the UGA of nascar...lotta talk but not much action


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 21, 2014)

zebulon said:


> Danica's the UGA of nascar...lotta talk but not much action



Ouch! That was harsh.


----------



## Double Cluck (Feb 22, 2014)

I remember when Waltrip and E Sr. were not that friendly towards each other. I recall when nobody could stay on the track with Elliot and his Thunderbird.  I also recall when nobody could figure out Gordons'  setup or Johnson's setup. Things change in NASCAR. It has sucked in recent memory. Hopefully that will change but I am not sure what could change it. Earnhardt's death caused some popularity loss along with the economy tanking. I honestly think that Nascar has changed things so much that it has hurt the sport. I am not talking about the safety changes but mostly the "Chase". Maybe they can tweak it enough to make it interesting.


----------



## Double Cluck (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh and at the time of Dale Sr.s tragic death many people were saying that he had lost his edge. He hadn't won a championship in several years. Now he is arguably the best ever. Petty won more races than anybody. Some say in a car that was far better than anybody else had. When asked about that, Dale Sr said, "you gotta do a whole lot of racing and a whole lot of winning to win 200".


----------



## specialk (Feb 22, 2014)

Double Cluck said:


> Oh and at the time of Dale Sr.s tragic death many people were saying that he had lost his edge. He hadn't won a championship in several years.



if ''if's and but's were candy and nut's, oh what a world this would be".......but if E would have lived I believe he would have been a threat for the championship that year.....harvick stepped in and won 3 races and finished 9th in points while missing one race....I imagine E would have done some better....


----------



## Double Cluck (Feb 22, 2014)

I agree, I was just stating what was the scuttle back then. For the record, I also think Danica is good for the sport in its present form.  Its boring but not as much with her running in it. Some folks hoping she wins, some hoping she wrecks. I like her and think she is a better driver than some of the other cup drivers.


----------



## skeeter24 (Feb 24, 2014)

riprap said:


> Davey Allison, Jeff Gordon, Jimmy Johnson...all started in championship teams and the results showed on the track. I'm pretty sure all these drivers won in their first season.



Wrong......Jeff Gordon won the first championship for Hendrick Motorsports in 1995.


----------



## riprap (Feb 24, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> Wrong......Jeff Gordon won the first championship for Hendrick Motorsports in 1995.



Can't believe DW drove for such a rookie organization. Yea...that team was nothing until Jeff got there.


----------



## molon labe (Feb 24, 2014)

Its called Marketing, same thing with Almirola it appeases to a broader public therefore a larger (goal of marketing)audience is attained. But, neither would be there without the talent they have irregardless of wins or losses. Now you give Buffy Waltrip the same talent and opportunity and bam!,  you have a whole new crowd watching NASCAR.


----------



## skeeter24 (Feb 25, 2014)

riprap said:


> Can't believe DW drove for such a rookie organization. Yea...that team was nothing until Jeff got there.



You said championship team.....Gordon won their first championship


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 25, 2014)

So, with all the marketing and merchandising experience Danica is currently getting, in a few years, when she doesn't look as good, and her butt gets too big to fit in a car, she will still have a future in NASCAR...behind the counter selling t-shirts and trinkets.


----------



## riprap (Feb 25, 2014)

What was the deal with her going all the way across the track? Was she trying to save it?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 25, 2014)

She said it wasn't her fault, "I was blowing the horn!"


----------



## tcward (Feb 25, 2014)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> She said it wasn't her fault, "I was blowing the horn!"



Lol!!!


----------

